# Craigslist find! sleeve hitch & box blade...



## TEDious (Jun 1, 2011)

i scored a craftsman sleeve hitch and box blade for my '93 gt6000...

its like new, almost never used. only had to drive 40 miles to pick it up.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Great score there it looks to be in good shape..


----------



## TEDious (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, nearly new. almost never used.


and..... only $100


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a great find! Could you post a couple more pictures of how the lever lift works. Thanks. Bye


----------



## Brokenfeather (Oct 17, 2011)

*Wow what a steal*

I'm jealous. 100.00 and only 40 miles away. Someone is watching over you by gum. Put some extra in the collection plate if one gets passed. Wow that really is an awesome deal it's nice to see someone get lucky once in a while. Is it my turn next.:halo:


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice!! Those work great for leveling gravel driveways and such. I really need to get one for my lane.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Very nice!! Those work great for leveling gravel driveways and such. I really need to get one for my lane.


 .....:ditto:.........


----------

